# DeWalt chuck removal failure



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a DCD 760 drill and the chuck needs to be replaced. Before ordering a new chuck I wanted to be sure I could get the old one off. I saw that you can use an impact driver with a T15 to remove the bolt holding the chuck on. That was a mistake. The T15 bit snapped off inside the bolt head so now I am really stuck. 

Any ideas on where to go from here? I was all set to just replace the drill since it was under $100 for just the drill, but of course, it was recently discontinued and the only one I could find was new for $150 on ebay.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Use an easy out to remove the rest of the bolt?

There's no tension on it now, should come right out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Richo said:


> I have a DCD 760 drill and the chuck needs to be replaced. Before ordering a new chuck I wanted to be sure I could get the old one off. I saw that you can use an impact driver with a T15 to remove the bolt holding the chuck on. That was a mistake. The T15 bit snapped off inside the bolt head so now I am really stuck.
> 
> Any ideas on where to go from here? I was all set to just replace the drill since it was under $100 for just the drill, but of course, it was recently discontinued and the only one I could find was new for $150 on ebay.


 You did know that it was reverse thread. If the bolt is soft enough to drill you may get it out. 

Or the transmission is worth $57 

https://www.mmtoolparts.com/store/dcd760-1-parts


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds like the tip of the t-15 is stuck in the bolt head. If you can get in there with a sharp probe you might be able to loosen it and shake the broken piece out. If not a LH easy out, which should be similar to a regular drill bit, might work. Try the regular drill bit first, slowly, and hope it catches .

Bud


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd try to pick the piece out, even hit it with a punch and it may shatter, the bit material is very hard and the piece can't be very thick so it should be pretty brittle. As mentioned, the screw is most likely left thread. 

If you can't get it out, I wouldn't even consider paying that kind of money for an old 18v drill. I doubt I'd even invest a new chuck if it's going to be problematic. You can get a complete 20v kit for less than the ebay drill, one that includes a drill AND an impact driver along with two 20v batteries and a charger. These are the compact batteries, but I'd argue they're better than an 18v nicad with any age on it. 

This kit would start you into the new platform which you'll almost certainly find superior to the old technology in almost every way. It's not like the old 760 drill was a top of the line drill anyway. If you have other tools you can keep on using them with the 18v batteries. The 18v platform is going away, sooner rather than later. It's been kept on life support for 10 years since the 20v platform came along, it looks as though replacement 18v tools and oem batteries are all but nonexistent.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Apparently you can snap that screw without having to remove it on some types. Check out this video:


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I did try to loosen it with the impact driver in forward.

The bit is snapped off flush with the surface of the screw head so yeah, I guess I should try to drill it out with a small bit or see if there is any other way to loosen it enough to get it out of there.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

WOO HOO! Got it off!

Put the drill on my drill press and drilled out the screw head, and then I was able to snap it loose with a hammer and allen wrench.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Didn't note where but did see a LH thread replacement screw for a couple of bucks.

Bud


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations, Richo. Those torx or allen bits are *hard*. They don't usually drill out. I'd go buy a lottery ticket.


----------

